# Mecate reins & neck reinning



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Has anyone used Mecate reins to teach a horse to neck rein. I have seen an article suggesting it is quicker with these reins
I also like the concept of being able to do groundwork straight away if his butt needs a small kick.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have used both mecate reins and leather split reins and didn't really notice that they made neck-reining training any easier. I have heard that "horsehair" mecates are the best for it because they are prickly, enabling the horse to feel every movement better than just a nylon mecate but I can't use the horsehair as my hands are too sensitive and I don't like wearing gloves.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I love mecate reins! I second the PP with horse hair macates, but they can be so so so expensive. The fine ones are mane hair, and it's a lost art to weave them. Are you in a bridle or a bosal?


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Hi he's in a bridle with a snaffle bit, but I also ride him in just a rope halter. I was thinking of buying a set of macate's.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I ride with the mecate on my snaffle bit. If you use it do do ground work your horse may become confused unless he can follow your "feel" because you will only be tied to one side of the bit with the mecate. I also like that I can change the lenght of my reins depending on the horse and the situation. Dont forget to buy the slobber staps also. They are usually not sold together.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

I have seen a set of Burwash (TM) macates reins with built in slobber straps they are not horse hair which is a shame. I think horse hair would be really difficult to find where I am.
My horse has a really soft mouth and so I hardly touch my reins and mainly ride with my legs. I'm unsure if this extra weight to one side will confuse him? has anyone found this to be a problem. I was gonna put the extra weight in my pocket.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am getting to where I really prefer to use the leather reins over mecate's just because they DO make the bit feel unbalanced in my hands. But I think that is a personal preferance thing.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ya, it's a personal preferance. I just like the feel on the bit better. I have used them with a big loose ring snaffle and loved it.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

I'm gonna get some, you guys seem to like them. I'm gonna see if I can find any horse hair first. My snaffle is really big ect so it will be perfect.


----------

